
Show HN: Email sucks. Connect your inbox to Slack, Messenger, + - open_dave
https://www.producthunt.com/upcoming/scratchbox
======
open_dave
Hey, HN!

I’m David, the founder of Scratchbox. We’re building a product to help you
take control of your inbox and improve your email workflow. Scratchbox will
connect directly to your personal or business Gmail account and allow you to
create simple or complex rules to handle incoming email. These workflows can
be connected to other communication tools you already use, like Slack, so you
can choose how and when you get email.

Features in the works:

Send email to Slack, Send email to Facebook Messenger, Archive email, Forward
email, Scheduled email digests, + more

We are really excited to be introducing Scratchbox, and would love to get your
feedback.

